# Coughing



## Zac (Sep 17, 2012)

Ive got a few 9 week old alpine boys that are coughing. Ive read that its not uncommon for them to cough after having the bottle, but 2 of the boys are coughing during play time as well. 
Any thoughts? They are very healthy loving and playful otherwise


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Coughing while at play / running, is usually a sign of worms. Easy fix


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Most people do not use the right wormer. Or they do not use enough.
I use Ivermec. I base my doseage on tennesseemeatgoats article page.
Goats seem to need twice the wormer than expected. very hard to over dose
them. I accidently gave my 200lb goat enough ivermec for a 900 lb horse. 
I fretted , but nothing happened. He was fine.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The one time we overdosed some 6 month olds they got kinda drunk


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

If a goat had lung worms how lung would they live with them? My boys are 5 and have always had an intermittent coughed for upwards of 30 minutes when we start exercise climbing a hill or walking fast. They are very healthy. I've thought it was like an asthma or shortness of breath from not being in good shape. It goes away if we rest a few minutes. All 3 of them take turns coughing but the heavy boy does it more. If they had worms could they have them for 3 or 4 years with no other symptoms. They have minimal worms in their poop. The vet always ask about the cough but we have never treated it. It doesn't change and the goats are healthy.
Just wondering
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Lung worms are just as easy to deal with as any other worm. Though the coughing they produce is said to be a much deeper hacking cough that they will have even when not playing / having fun. They cough up the larva, swallow em and then poop em out. Every once in a while we will get a goat out there coughing hard that makes me think of lung worms but its just them coughing. But they can live in the goat for the life of the goat. Though Lung worms are pretty harsh when left un checked, causing larges amounts of scar tissue, bouts of phenomena, diminished lung tissue / usage.

Lots of people confuse a normal parasite load with lung worms. A goat with parasite load of any sort can and will for the most part cough when at play. It just seems to be a side effect. A good de worming and a reworming in 10 days pretty much will fix it..... till the next deworming. The less they eat off the ground where they poo, the longer between wormings you should be able to go. Also, if one kind of wormer doesnt work, try a different kind. Not just a different name. Check the active ingredient and find one with a different one.


----------

